# Kundalini and DPD - Snake like movement in body



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello. I am learning that my DP symptoms could be from kundalini. I have a snake like movement that goes all throughout my body, around my spine, and into my head. It's sometimes very intense, much like what the people in this video look like, the first person in this video is a prime example...






I've had this more or less for over 5 years. It all started with a rocking motion at the base of my spine and has grown in intensity. After this movement started in me I had moments of clarity, feeling like my inner self fully opened up and I was seeing the world in it's true form for the first time. I experienced times of bliss and true deep inner peace. Followed by a decent into pure hell and what I've been calling "DPD".

I feel that my DP experiences are different than many here. I never knew what caused such a drastic change in my personality as the DP just happened to me out of the blue. I had never used any drugs, never had a panic attack, or experienced severe trauma. I've sought myself high and low trying to find out what happened to me and no matter what angle I tried seeing things from, my experiences didn't add up. I never knew why I went from feeling unity and oneness within myself and the world to feeling utterly detached and void, suffering intense mental agony.

Recently I've been talking with someone who brought up kundalini and after having looked into it, I'm pretty sure my DP experiences, mental confusion, and feelings of detachment, and insanity are kundalini related.

Here's from a kundalini website, this describes my state to a T...



> There are three major types of phenomena that occur when the kundalini won't come back down:
> 
> (1) Your personality shuts down. When this occurs, you cannot function normally. Your will doesn't work. Your sense of self is distorted, ranging from feeling you are a witness viewing your body and life from outside (depersonalization) to feeling you are an omnipotent godlike being (grandiosity). You can't think logically. You cannot form normal relational bonds with others. Your attention is locked or fixed in an altered state of consciousness and it is difficult, if not impossible, to return to the ground state of awareness. This state is frightening and overwhelming.


I experience all those things. This snake like movement that goes throughout my body pretty consistently feels like an energy that's moving through and rewiring parts of my body. For example when it's in my head my head jerks back and forth uncontrollably and I get tons of cracks and pops in my head. It feels like it's literally cracking through my skull. My jaw hurts because of this too, it's caused my jaw to become misaligned and my face feels like it's been rearranged.

I never knew what this was until I looked up kundalini. Kundalini is said to be a snake like energy within us all that lies dormant at the base of the spine. It can become activated through meditation or through shaktipat which is someone who has their's activated and their energy awakens yours. I'm the last one to believe in things like this, but I know from my own experiences that mine was activated through a friend who had his activated by someone else.










Kundalini is said to be the fastest way for consciousness to evolve. From what I understand the snake like movement is the kundalini energy which is moving through and clearing energy blocks throughout the body, making permanent transformations and creating a new, more highly evolved energetic field. It's clearing the energy blocks in order to unite and connect everything within the body from what I understand.

Anyways this is a bit about my experiences and what I'm dealing with. I'm curious to know if others have this snake like movement that is like a double helix around the spine in their body. Also if there are others out there who feel they are experiencing DP symptoms from kundalini, I'd love to chat.

Love.


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

hey bro, didnt know you were experiencing this.

This might be weird, but try this: buy yourself some red bandana and block your third eye with it (tie it around the area just above your eyes). Also block your crown chakra, by using a hood for example, best if grey, or light blue. Do this for an entire day, it might be weird specially around people but at least try it for a couple of hours see if it does anything to your anxiety/DP/DR, and let me know

peace


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Abraxas said:


> hey bro, didnt know you were experiencing this.
> 
> This might be weird, but try this: buy yourself some red bandana and block your third eye with it (tie it around the area just above your eyes). Also block your crown chakra, by using a hood for example, best if grey, or light blue. Do this for an entire day, it might be weird specially around people but at least try it for a couple of hours see if it does anything to your anxiety/DP/DR, and let me know
> 
> peace


Ok i'll try it.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Curious, this is also describe as the *Kindling Effect* - "_Refers to how epileptic seizures are thought to occur. The idea of seizure kindling is that large-scale seizures can be triggered by small but repeated stimulation events, just as a larger fire can grow out of a small ignited pile of wood. It has been speculated in recent years that the kindling effect also may apply to bipolar disorder._"

Also can't help remembering, _"I use to go to a church where people would fall over and speak in tongues, claim to have visions ,etc. I always hoped for something to happen to me but it never did."_ http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/26661-most-outrageous-thing-youve-done-to-try-to-cure-dp/ #17

Perhaps this is your version of it.

Given how your DP started with this 'snake movement' which led your "decent into pure hell", I would find ways to fight against it when it starts. Though, sorry, I don't have much suggestion on how to do so - especially if you are very 'overtaken' with it.

Let us know how the third eye thing goes. You can even use a small magnet.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Visual Dude said:


> Curious, this is also describe as the *Kindling Effect* - "_Refers to how epileptic seizures are thought to occur. The idea of seizure kindling is that large-scale seizures can be triggered by small but repeated stimulation events, just as a larger fire can grow out of a small ignited pile of wood. It has been speculated in recent years that the kindling effect also may apply to bipolar disorder._"
> 
> Also can't help remembering, _"I use to go to a church where people would fall over and speak in tongues, claim to have visions ,etc. I always hoped for something to happen to me but it never did."_ http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/26661-most-outrageous-thing-youve-done-to-try-to-cure-dp/ #17
> 
> ...


It is contagious. There's really nothing I can do about it. I can control it to some extent but ultimately it does it's thing. I'm doing my best to just go with it and ride it out. What will the magnet do?


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm not trying to be mean, but maybe this is a 'hysterical' symptom of some kind-perhaps it could be treated with hypnosis?

There have been various outbreaks of 'hysteria' of both religious and non-religious types throughout the ages. Like outbreaks of 'dancing fever' and dare I say it, phenomena such as the Toronto Blessing.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> It is contagious. There's really nothing I can do about it. I can control it to some extent but ultimately it does it's thing. I'm doing my best to just go with it and ride it out. What will the magnet do?


Wow, it really does sound like some sort of seizure.

Magnets can be used like acupuncture needles. There are differences of course but can be used to affect meridian flows.

How frequently does this happen?


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

i think you guys are belittling his experience. kundalini is for real, be it something spiritual or something physical that goes on on the nervous system.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Abraxas said:


> i think you guys are belittling his experience. kundalini is for real, be it something spiritual or something physical that goes on on the nervous system.


Kenny,

You will have to let us know if you feel your experience is being belittled. I respond according your posts that you do NOT like being DPed and feel there is some kind of connection to 'decent into pure hell' from your experience.

I apologize if my words make you feel belittled - that is not my intent.

If you wish to further pursue this kind of 'consciousness to evolve', that is your business. As I have stated in other posts, the idea of giving oneself to another person or force isn't something I yield to - but no doubt being raped as a child has been a strong influence about feeling 'possessed' in any form.

I really like free will, even if it is limited to a physical world. And, as a disclaimer, am not a doctor, priest, guru, or anybody of status or importance - just Joe Nobody.

As far as epilepsy, many people report a euphoria as a indication of an impending seizure. Most people don't like having epilepsy. Is that what you have? No idea.

Here is an interesting link http://biologyofkundalini.com/article.php?story=KindlingEffect

As always, hope this info is helpful - really mean you well and to have a happy life


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Totally DP said:


> I'm not trying to be mean, but maybe this is a 'hysterical' symptom of some kind-perhaps it could be treated with hypnosis?
> 
> There have been various outbreaks of 'hysteria' of both religious and non-religious types throughout the ages. Like outbreaks of 'dancing fever' and dare I say it, phenomena such as the Toronto Blessing.


I thought it was hysteria and mass hypnosis too until it happened to me and I had no control over it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Visual Dude I do not feel that you are belittling my experiences at all. Trust me I know it sounds nuts and I was against this kind of thing before it happened to me but I can't deny what's going on in my body. I have always felt a positive connection with you, no hard feelings at all.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Visual Dude I do not feel that you are belittling my experiences at all. Trust me I know it sounds nuts and I was against this kind of thing before it happened to me but I can't deny what's going on in my body. I have always felt a positive connection with you, no hard feelings at all.


Yes me too.

I had thought of telling you to have Scooby join it









Am curious what you mean by 'contagious' - like when others are with you and they end up doing it or visa versa?

Also, how often does this happen to you?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Was remembering &#8230; have seen people who practice 'energy medicine' (Jin Shin Do, kinesiology,&#8230 do something somewhat similar to 'release pent-up/negative' energy.

They start shaking their hands and let it start shaking their arms and finally their whole body. Haven't seen them rock back and forth, just shake quite vigorously.

However, they feel refreshed afterward and have described it somewhat equivalent to taking a quick run around the block.

Perhaps there is some kind of similarity in purpose with kundalini - but this end result is very different than what you describe for yourself.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Contagious meaning the energy in you can be triggered by the energy in others. They call this 'shaktipat' meaning transference.






It's something that is happening to me more or less 24/7. I have involuntary jerks and movements throughout my body all day long. I can control it to some extent like when I'm out in public but my neck and head are always moving side to side, jerking back and forth. My head feels like a rubix cube, always shifting and turning, cracking and popping.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

These creatures are cool!

*can be triggered by the energy in others*

The video look different than the stuff I've seen with the accupressurists. But they can also 'trigger' each others (contagious).

*It's something that is happening to me more or less 24/7*

To bad you don't have a video of yourself with this.

So you always have jerks but can control them (mostly). Wow. But not your head. Has it gotten worse or was it always since the DP started?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I will have to see if I can find a way to video it. It's only gotten more intense through time.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I will have to see if I can find a way to video it. It's only gotten more intense through time.


Am surprised that a good neurologist hasn't said anything useful about it. [ Though am learning to not be so surprised about lack-of-help people these days ]

Seems like you've tried all sorts of medications and stuff - did any make it better? or worse?


----------



## dead inside (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok, now I am kind of concerned... what is Kundalini? I believe I may have it because some of the symptoms match up to mine. Is Kundalini strictly a spiritual thing, or is it really a physical thing? I'm confused, I'm sorry. Can someone explain this to me? I've never heard of it before.


----------

